# Kirsten Pipes



## CJBianco (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello, everyone.

I have a vintage 1980s Beau Geste (short, full bent) Kristen pipe, and it smokes like a dream. Unfortunately, my mouthpiece has a hole on the underside (covered with electrical tape), and they no longer make the replacement parts for my model. I was thinking of splurging on a brand new Kirsten. Probably the Designer (large, full bent).

Has anyone smoked a vintage model as well as a current model? How do they compare? (Probably much the same pipe, I imagine, but I'd like to be sure before dropping $140.)

Thanx,
Christopher


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Electrical tape? You can use a rubber pipe bit like this to cover the hole. They are sold in pipe shops and online for real cheap. Or, if you want to do it right, you can have a new stem made for it.

I'm not normally into metal pipes, but that one is a real "looker"!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

I agree the little rubber bits would work well, also a lot of online places offer stem making (you send them the pipe and they make you a new stem like the original one) ive seen these services for around $20-50 if you include cleaning, etc. or if the stems are super fancy


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

CJBianco said:


> Hello, everyone.
> 
> I have a vintage 1980s Beau Geste (short, full bent) Kristen pipe, and it smokes like a dream. Unfortunately, my mouthpiece has a hole on the underside (covered with electrical tape), and they no longer make the replacement parts for my model. I was thinking of splurging on a brand new Kirsten. Probably the Designer (large, full bent).
> 
> ...


I went through a Kirsten phase (with Meer bowls of COURSE!). You know, Kirstens are clean, easy to smoke, smoke dry and smoke cool. They are easy to maintain as well. I think the only reason I don't use them as much is I like a BIG pipe in my giant hands and Kirstens are smaller.

Having said that; I own two kirstens that are under 5 years old and I love them both. Great smokers.


----------



## CJBianco (Jan 3, 2011)

I've tried the rubber bits, but the Kirsten mouthpiece is so narrow that the rubber bit stays loose. The tape is the easiest solution. And I've thought of having a custom stem made, but would the craftsman be able to incorporate the rubber gasket or the metal pushrod? (I could live without the pushrod unless it aids in the cooling process, but I'm not sure if the new stem would need a rubber gasket. I would think not, but there must be a good reason they've incorporated one, right?)

The pipe looks barely used except for the broken mouthpiece and paint-worn plug. The stem and bowl are flawless. (All for only $11.59 with free shipping.) 

If I can make the custom mouthpiece work, that would certainly leave me a very happy smoker. =)

Thanx,
Christopher


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

CJBianco said:


> I've tried the rubber bits, but the Kirsten mouthpiece is so narrow that the rubber bit stays loose. The tape is the easiest solution. And I've thought of having a custom stem made, but would the craftsman be able to incorporate the rubber gasket or the metal pushrod? (I could live without the pushrod unless it aids in the cooling process, but I'm not sure if the new stem would need a rubber gasket. I would think not, but there must be a good reason they've incorporated one, right?)
> 
> The pipe looks barely used except for the broken mouthpiece and paint-worn plug. The stem and bowl are flawless. (All for only $11.59 with free shipping.)
> 
> ...


might be worth trying a few thin o-rings (get em at the hardware store for like $0.07 a pop) in a row or to hold the rubber thing..

otherwise check out this place (or other places like it..)

Precision Smoking Pipe Rejuvenation & Repair


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

I am not a fan of metal pipes, but I like the style of that pipe!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

CJBianco said:


> I've tried the rubber bits, but the Kirsten mouthpiece is so narrow that the rubber bit stays loose. The tape is the easiest solution. And I've thought of having a custom stem made, but would the craftsman be able to incorporate the rubber gasket or the metal pushrod? (I could live without the pushrod unless it aids in the cooling process, but I'm not sure if the new stem would need a rubber gasket. I would think not, but there must be a good reason they've incorporated one, right?)
> 
> The pipe looks barely used except for the broken mouthpiece and paint-worn plug. The stem and bowl are flawless. (All for only $11.59 with free shipping.)
> 
> ...


Not sure if you have tried it, but they have shrink wrap tape. It works pretty good. Almost like electrical tape but with a softer feel and not so glossy texture. But you wrap what ever with it and put a little heat to it and it fits perfectly to the object. I have used this on grazed electrical wires etc. so seal off the exposed area. And the tape relatively cheap, I am sure your local hardware store has shrink wrap tape. Hope that helps.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

I am not sure without measuring but the older brushed companion sized had a much smaller inside diameter as my other Kirstens however it does not incorporate an o-ring they made the pipes with such precision that they just press fit together so If you find someone who will make a replacement stem for you you may very well be able to do without the o-ring. It might take a bit of sanding and fitting but you should be able to do it.

Actually almost all of the pre 1950 Kirstens didnt use o-rings. By the way my 1935 Kirsten smokes very well for being a senior citizen with out an o-ring.


----------



## CJBianco (Jan 3, 2011)

That's good to know. I appreciate the tip. =)

Christopher


----------



## Jacksson (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi Christopher,

I'm new to the forum and a little late to the party.
Did you ever get your Kirsten repaired?
If you're still in need of repair, I have the tools, skills and access to material to replace your broken tip and reuse your ram rod(as kirsten calls it) and fit the new stem to your pipes bore complete with new silicone O ring. Please let me know if you're interested.

Best regards,
Sid


----------



## CJBianco (Jan 3, 2011)

Sid,

I appreciate the offer. It's very kind of you. Unfortunately, I sold that pipe a while ago. However, I've been eager to buy a new one for a long time now. (I just have to find one on Ebay at a sweet price.) I'll keep you in mind, tho, if I happen to find another that needs a new stem. =)

Thanx again,
Christopher


----------



## Jacksson (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Good luck with your Ebay search. All my Kirstens are from there. Though I have purchased some bowls and accessories from Kirsten. I can also machine new valves. Either hex or round. As soon as I figger out how to post pics, I'll load some of my handywork for all to see. 
Regards,


----------

